# Logmein Ignition For The Tp



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Has anyone installed Logmein Ignition on their TP that's running android? I'm running it on my iPhone, and would also like to run it on my TP. I noticed that when I run it from the website that the resolution isn't very good, and before I drop $30 I would kind of like to hear of any other experiences.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

been running it since day one cm7 on tp was released, works perfectly.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Seconded. It's superb on the tablet. Lots of screen to play with and the ignition client is excellent.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

bought splashtop for webOS and that only made me want logmein even more.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Try pocket cloud. It works great. And it's free for one computer. Can lag a bit though.


----------



## ddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Ignition is 51% of the reason I wanted a tablet and it works great for me! Very solid!


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Installed Ignition tonight and yes it works as well as on my iPhone. Thanks for all the responses. I run two monitors and it bridges both seamlessly. What a great product and thanks developers for making my TP fuctionable.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

I've tried a number of different apps on my touchpad, and it seems that Splashtop is the one with the least limitations. When I connect using Logmein or Pocketcloud, I am unable to access Windows Media Center, or video games on my computer, but Splashtop does allow these. My primary use for this type of app is to watch TV, as I have my cable TV signal connected to my computer, and can use Splashtop to watch it from anywhere. Pretty nice, actually, just a little delayed is all.

If anyone knows any other Android apps that will allow it, but are perhaps smoother, I would be very interested.


----------



## jonohanson (Oct 18, 2011)

olagaton said:


> I've tried a number of different apps on my touchpad, and it seems that Splashtop is the one with the least limitations. When I connect using Logmein or Pocketcloud, I am unable to access Windows Media Center, or video games on my computer, but Splashtop does allow these. My primary use for this type of app is to watch TV, as I have my cable TV signal connected to my computer, and can use Splashtop to watch it from anywhere. Pretty nice, actually, just a little delayed is all.
> 
> If anyone knows any other Android apps that will allow it, but are perhaps smoother, I would be very interested.


I tried splashtop first, great for RD but a bit pants for watching tv. Dont think there are anther apps for streming live TV. However I use PLEX now for recorded media.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

olagaton said:


> I've tried a number of different apps on my touchpad, and it seems that Splashtop is the one with the least limitations. When I connect using Logmein or Pocketcloud, I am unable to access Windows Media Center, or video games on my computer, but Splashtop does allow these. My primary use for this type of app is to watch TV, as I have my cable TV signal connected to my computer, and can use Splashtop to watch it from anywhere. Pretty nice, actually, just a little delayed is all.
> 
> If anyone knows any other Android apps that will allow it, but are perhaps smoother, I would be very interested.


typically when someone uses logmein or teamviewer it isn't for entertainment purposes.
These are remote support applications.
They are meant for giving remote support, etc, not for video games. LMFAO.
That is why these apps have support for multiple computers and virtually no setup required.(just log in).


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, so now I'm running both Ignition and Splashtop...LOL

When I first tried to install Splashtop Streamer on my Win 7 machine I got an installation error. I reran the installer and everything installed properly. Both have some benefits and limitations, but at the current price of 2.99, if you are just interested in accessing your personal computers, Splashtop wins out. I'll keep both as I provide support for a number of people.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

scrizz said:


> typically when someone uses logmein or teamviewer it isn't for entertainment purposes.
> These are remote support applications.
> They are meant for giving remote support, etc, not for video games. LMFAO.
> That is why these apps have support for multiple computers and virtually no setup required.(just log in).


Typically? By whose standard? If you are going to allow the connection, why limit it when your competition doesnt? It makes very little sense, and i dont see many practical uses for remote desktop access as it is.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I like TeamViewer - mostly because it's a very nice app. The problem is cost. I don't have the $700 for a license, nor $700 per license for the multiple logins I use (Yes, I use it commercially).

However, now that they seem to be imposing a 5 minute cap on commercial uses of TeamViewer, I might switch back to LogMeIn.

r


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Typically? By whose standard? If you are going to allow the connection, why limit it when your competition doesnt? It makes very little sense, and i dont see many practical uses for remote desktop access as it is.


Primarily.
Go have a look at the respective companies' websites.
You can tell they are for different things and their main userbase.

http://www.logmein.com/
http://www.teamviewer.com/
http://www.splashtop.com/

If someone just wants an app for multimedia, Splashtop is their choice out of the 3
If someone has multiple computers and servers, likes having access to them; then teamviewer of logmein would be their choice out of the 3.
Server boy can also choose to go the RDP/VNC/SSH way.









Just because you don't see and practical reasons for an app doesn't mean there are no practical reasons for an app.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself. And thus, is why I prefer splashtop over the others -- it has more functionality for my purposes.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself. And thus, is why I prefer splashtop over the others -- it has more functionality for my purposes.


glad you agree.


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

So, now that I'm running both Splashtop and Logmein Ignition on multiple platforms I have found a few little glitches that I hope someone can help with.

Using splashtop for android on my TP, If I am trying to connect to a website or software that requires a log-in, I am unable to fill in the first line of the log-in screen (User Name) on the remote computer. It will not carry forward the typed caricatures to the host computer. You can go to the second line (Password) and everything transitions fine.

Using Logmein Ignition for android on my TP, I am unable to connect to a remote desktop, if the remote computer is locked.

I have neither of these are limitations on either my iPhone or any of my PC based machines.

Anyone else having these problems or is it just me???


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

Integrated Win7 RDP with iTap mobile RDP for Android is perfect for all of my needs. (Net/Sys Admin)

Remote connection softwares are for basic administration and connectivity. If you're trying to use any "remote" for video or game play, or anything high-performance, your doing it wrong. (These should be run locally, and only remotely if no local option exists.... When run remotely, degradation of quality, use, speed, is to be expected)

Also, these "remote" clients that require software be installed on your PC, are rarely any "better" for remote needs than your integrated windows remote desktop. In fact, this client installation requirement gives you a much higher chance of lockout, inability to login remotely, when you really need it, when compared to a true windows integrated service like RDP.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Remote connection softwares are for basic administration and connectivity. If you're trying to use any "remote" for video or game play, or anything high-performance, your doing it wrong. (These should be run locally, and only remotely if no local option exists....


If you're not using Remote Connections for their full capabilities, you're doing it wrong. Whether they are made to do that or not, there are programs that make it capable, so it is certainly a use for Remote Desktop.

And I think it's quite obvious that if I'm using my tablet to watch TV or play video games on my computer, my computer isn't local enough to do those things on it in the first place. A little common sense can go a long way.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

rbober2 said:


> Anyone else having these problems or is it just me???


looks like it's just you.

I just tried connecting to a locked PC and I was able to.


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just applied the update for Logmein on the TP and now it does nothing but crash. I am writing Logmein for a fix.

Just saying...


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

rbober2 said:


> I just applied the update for Logmein on the TP and now it does nothing but crash. I am writing Logmein for a fix.
> 
> Just saying...


I think you might want to reflash CM.

mine works great.

Just saying...


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

scrizz said:


> I just applied the update for Logmein on the TP and now it does nothing but crash. I am writing Logmein for a fix.
> 
> Just saying...


I have the same problem as rbober2. Ignition worked great until the 14NOV update. Now it just crashes on startup. Not an FC, just prompts to send a report to Logmein, then closes. Reflashed Alpha2.1, cleared both caches, no luck. Also tried clearing the apps data, uninstalling then reinstalling, but nothing. Sent an email to Logmein.

Anyone else have this?


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

If anyone gets a fix from Logmein, please post for all to benefit.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I've written to them as well.

Did this slew of app incompatibilities coincide with the tp appearing as a device in android web market?


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

HarpingOn said:


> I've written to them as well.
> 
> Did this slew of app incompatibilities coincide with the tp appearing as a device in android web market?


Timing does seem a bit coincidental. I also find it interesting that the Ignition update included Honeycomb compatibility fixes. Perhaps they broke something related to gingerbread tablets? No response from Logmein as yet to my email. Maybe they don't care about unofficial android devices. I'm unimpressed.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

nomedias said:


> Timing does seem a bit coincidental. I also find it interesting that the Ignition update included Honeycomb compatibility fixes. Perhaps they broke something related to gingerbread tablets? No response from Logmein as yet to my email. Maybe they don't care about unofficial android devices. I'm unimpressed.


 http://b.logme.in/2011/11/15/just-updated-in-the-android-market-logmein-ignition-for-android/]http://b.logme.in/2011/11/15/just-updated-in-the-android-market-logmein-ignition-for-android/[/URL]


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

I got a response from the LogMeIn people, saying that because CM7 is

"rooted and hacked" (their quote)

Then it's not supported.

Didn't stop them taking my money though, hm?


----------



## rbober2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got the following response from LogMeIn technical support.

"I have escalated this as is. You are not the only one experiencing the problem so I am sure it's something our Dev team is aware of.

Someone should be in contact with you soon about this."

Hopefully everything isn't lost.


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

They did get back to me. By closing my ticket. No fix was forthcoming. I think their attitude to CM7 speaks volumes.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

anyone know what version of ignition worked before the update that crashed it?


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

NoMadMan said:


> anyone know what version of ignition worked before the update that crashed it?


Don't know the version number, but I can say the Nov.14th update broke Ignition for CM7 on the Touchpad. The update supposedly had a bunch of improvements for Honeycomb tablets. Logmein support did respond to my request for fix, basically saying they are aware of the issue but since CM7 isn't native to the tablet that it isn't supported. They didn't rule out a future fix, but no promises. I'm hoping that when CM9 comes out for the Touchpad, it will start working again.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

NoMadMan said:


> Don't know the version number, but I can say the Nov.14th update broke Ignition for CM7 on the Touchpad. The update supposedly had a bunch of improvements for Honeycomb tablets. Logmein support did respond to my request for fix, basically saying they are aware of the issue but since CM7 isn't native to the tablet that it isn't supported. They didn't rule out a future fix, but no promises. I'm hoping that when CM9 comes out for the Touchpad, it will start working again.


According to appbrain (http://www.appbrain.com/app/logmein-ignition/com.logmein.ignitionpro.android) Nov 14th version was 1.3.236. Version prior to that was released on July 13th, version 1.2.180. I wish I still had a backup with that version loaded.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure I can find a backup.
too bad I won't be able to share it. :/


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

I had to drop down to 1196 to get it working. No problem from intranet and from remote site.

-- Sent from my TouchPad


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, i'll keep tracking this to see when it gets fixed. I was about to get it but have been making due with splashdot but this having to use more remote services for multiple pc's at work I don't want it broken and told it's because i'm "rooted" darn them


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Remote connection App on sale today from market as an introduction price of $0.99 Jump Desktop normally a $15 ios app. If I am not supposed to suggest or post a link like these remove or I will. Just pointing out another choice for those looking at these type apps.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

FWIW, current version of Ignition works on CM9 Alpha0!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

